# New Streamlight Microstream mini-review



## ADDICTED2LITE (Aug 24, 2007)

Just got in the new Microstream from Streamlight. I got to say, I'm really liking this little light. 







I like the size, its a lilltle bigger than the Arc AAA, but not too big to fit in the pocket without too much bulk. Its plenty bright for a pocket light, though not nearly as bright as the Fenix L0D-CE. I really like the forward clicky switch, and it feels more rugged and reliable than the fenix and other chinese lights( I know, flame on, Fenix lovers :devil. The clicky is recessed enought that its not going to accidentally click on in or on your pocket. The pocket clip is removable, but I think it will stay on mine as a very useful attachment. Its brighter and more white than the Arc AAA-P that I have. 






Arc AAA-P left.............Streamlight Microstream right.


The light pulls 335mA from the AAA Alkaline battery thats included. I'm not sure of the mah of a AAA battery, but I think it should get more than 1.5 hours. 






Size comparison top: Arc AAA, Microstream, Orb Raw, Leatherman micra.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Aug 24, 2007)

Can you tell what kind of LED it has in it? 5mm I would assume? Looks good! Thanks for the review.


----------



## ADDICTED2LITE (Aug 24, 2007)

It looks like a 3mm LED of some sort.


----------



## Modern_Major_General (Aug 24, 2007)

I have one of these too. It's about as bright as the new gen3 Inova X1, except it doesn't have the green tint, and it gets about the same runtime of 1.5 hours, except it uses a single AAA instead of single AA. Obviously it uses a more efficient LED.

I don't know what kind of LED it uses; I've never seen one like it before. It's described as a "0.5 watt" but it is definitely not a Nichia Rigel, or the kind of emitter used in the Nuwai 0.5 watt lights.


----------



## lumenal (Aug 24, 2007)

I've been looking to get one of these Microstreams.

Where did you guys get them?

And thanks for posting your impressions.


----------



## ADDICTED2LITE (Aug 25, 2007)

Lighthound.com


----------



## Sigman (Aug 25, 2007)

Sure looks a lot like a River Rock, eh?


----------



## afraidofdark (Aug 25, 2007)

I've been hoping a review of the Microstream would pop up ... thank you, '2LITE! :thumbsup:


----------



## LightScene (Aug 25, 2007)

The Leatherman appears to be the brightest of the bunch, with a nice wide smooth wall of light. It probably has the best runtimes too.


----------



## ADDICTED2LITE (Aug 25, 2007)

LightScene said:


> The Leatherman appears to be the brightest of the bunch, with a nice wide smooth wall of light. It probably has the best runtimes too.


 

You forgot to mention all the different "modes" it has too:nana:


Note: The microstream says its waterproof to 1m. I tested it last night and found it leaks around the bezel in 6" of water, not good.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 25, 2007)

Sigman said:


> Sure looks a lot like a River Rock, eh?


 
More like the models that Nuwai makes _for_ River Rock. That wrap-around clip is definitely Nuwai.


----------



## Pellidon (Aug 25, 2007)

I picked up one of these and the 2xAAA model as well $17 and $20 at the gun show this weekend. I've already started to tote the 1xAAA around on its supplied lanyard. The cards state 20 and 24 lumens for the 1x and 2x but my eye could not tell a difference. 

Mine's a keeper.


----------



## regulator (Aug 25, 2007)

The 2AAA model is interesting to me. Does anyone have the diameter measurment on these. The 2AAA model looks like it may fit in a shirt pocket nicely.

Also, what is the beam like - is it similar to the old Inova X1 or does it have a wider spot with more spill?


----------



## Sigman (Aug 26, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> More like the models that Nuwai makes _for_ River Rock. That wrap-around clip is definitely Nuwai.


Yes indeed!


----------



## RebelXTNC (Aug 27, 2007)

I received my 1xAAA and 2xAAA late on Saturday and posted my impressions in the LED forum very late on Sunday.
The beam is great on both of mine. I'm really surprised they got it so smooth using a smooth reflector. The visible part of the emitter in the small hole in the reflector is probably less than 3mm and I think this point-source and small dome contributes to the smoothness. Tint and brightness are also very good and the forward clicky is great.
I like the finish and construction, but I hate to hear of the leak-test failure.
The diameter of the head is a tiny bit larger than a Fenix L0P or E1. The body tube is more slender in the middle.
The clip does appear to be Nuwai but it's been improved with additional cross struts that will hopefully make it stronger and give a smaller zone to attach the split ring and keep it near the switch end.


----------



## grezuki (Aug 28, 2007)

I really like my microstream except for two things:

1) the switch is WAY sensitive, so sensitive that setting it down on its side or lens down on a hard surface causes the light to flash on briefly. Has anyone else experienced this?
2) As you unscrew the cap to replace the battery, the paint on the underside of the clip rubs off onto the anodizing. I'm concerned that over time, the bare metal on the clip will be exposed and scratch the anodizing.

I also don't know if the lumens rating is very accurate. Compared to my generation 1 Surefire E1L rated at 25 lumens, it's nowhere near as bright nor does it have as much throw. But for $19.00 compared to $99.00, you can't complain!


----------



## MikeLip (Sep 27, 2007)

grezuki said:


> I really like my microstream except for two things:
> 
> 1) the switch is WAY sensitive, so sensitive that setting it down on its side or lens down on a hard surface causes the light to flash on briefly. Has anyone else experienced this?
> 2) As you unscrew the cap to replace the battery, the paint on the underside of the clip rubs off onto the anodizing. I'm concerned that over time, the bare metal on the clip will be exposed and scratch the anodizing.
> ...



Yep - my Microstream is a beautiful little light. But I CANNOT carry it in my pocket without having it come on and killing the battery! Well, I can. But I have to unscrew the tailcap a bit to lock it out. And when I screw it back down to use the light I usually find that it's on!

But I love the beam - it's clean and white, with a very good throw and spill balance. A wonderful little light with a flawed switch.


----------



## lumenal (Sep 30, 2007)

grezuki said:


> 2) As you unscrew the cap to replace the battery, the paint on the underside of the clip rubs off onto the anodizing. I'm concerned that over time, the bare metal on the clip will be exposed and scratch the anodizing.


 
I noticed the same thing happening with my Stylus Pro, the MicroStream's big brother (2 AAA).

I solved this issue by tearing off a small piece of paper towel and wrapping it around the end of the clip when changing batteries. No more scratching of the anodizing.


----------



## VETTE277 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey was hoping you guys could give me a recommendation. I just purchased this light for use on Search and Rescue missions with the USAF Aux. This will be my back up light for aircrew use. As such I need to be able to use a light filter with it (red/green) but I'd also like to be able to use it as a white like also. What would be the best way for me to do this ? I was thinking about getting some pvc pipe tubing and creating a sort of cap to go on the very end with a red/green lense. Any ideas ? Where I can get lenses, or would something else work ?

Thanks!


----------



## Mostly (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi!

:welcome:

I'm thinking about getting this light myself (Amazon has a good price, ~ $16 usually) so I was curious to see the review thread pop up again. 

A trick a lot of people here use on Fenix LOD and E01 AAA lights is to pop a Chapstick cap on to make a quick light diffuser. Fits snug, works surprisingly well, though easy to lose when you're not using it. 

I discovered that Burt's Bees Pomegranate lip balm covers also work as a diffuser cap for the aforementioned lights, and produce an appealing red glow. Burt's Bees Lifeguard's Choice works too with a slightly brighter red output. 

So... as for your question... 

I'm not sure the Chapstick/Burt's Bees/other lip balm caps will fit the Microstream, because I just read that the head is slightly larger on Microstream, but IF it does fit, I might suggest that you use it for your base (thinner, more flexible than PVC), and maybe cut the top off and superglue or otherwise attach a piece cut from some other red filter material at the end for the spot to go through. A plus of the Burt's Bees cap is that it is flat on the end, so you could easily cut a hole and leave a thin lip to glue (or maybe just press in tight from the inside) your red filter lens into. 

By "some other red filter material," I mean that in my case I would probably scavenge the red and green filters from my old Olive Drab - Military GI Style Mini Anglehead Flashlight and cut them down to size. (For a base for the green one, I suggest you look for watermelon lip balm. A quick search in the Amazon window I already had open shows that Snapple makes one with green caps...)

Let me know if the lip balm cap fits the Microstream... if not... you may be able to heat and stretch it just a little...


----------



## VETTE277 (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll give this a try. Waiting on my flashlight to arrive. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Mostly (Jun 8, 2009)

You're welcome! 

Another thing to try if the Chapstick or lip balm cap is too tight is to drill a small hole (to prevent it from splitting) and then make a cut from the small hole to the open end, allowing it to spread open wider with the slot cut in it. You wouldn't need a drill... could probably punch a pretty clean hole by first carefully heating the tip of an ice pick over the flame on a stove/pocket torch/Bunsen burner. (Many flashaholics are a little bit pyro, too, lol!) 

The slot might make it TOO loose so I would try stretching it first. 

The waiting _is _the hardest part (according to Tom Petty, anyway). Good luck!


----------



## electromage (Jul 30, 2009)

AFAIK, the LED is an SSC P9. http://www.seoulsemicon.com/en/product/prd/zpowerLEDp9.asp


----------

